# dump inserts



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Which is the best dump insert for the money,quality,capacity?


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

had a little tipster, i say had cause it kinda got crunched when we rolled the truck over up in the blackhills last year.
it was an excellent unit and we had 6100lbs in it and it dumped it with ease, solid construction, 2way tailgate. we added a false floor to it so we could haul concrete sidewalks or heavy objects in it with out damaging the main floor.
great unit........plan to buy another, i think we paid 2300.00 for it.
dan


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

cat320, I have been using the new E-Z Dumper alot and so far I love it. also, Did you ever go down and check out the Pathfinder unit in person or did you just take my word for it.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

cat320, I forgot you bought a new dump trailer instead so disregard my above post.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nozzleman, I did take your word not to get it but when i started taking to the ez-dumper dealer i started to realize that it was not going to do what i wanted .Plus I would have to take my lightbar off and i didn't want to do that.I just got the trailer because it was bigger and could haul more and carry more wieght.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I had a e-z dumper insert with a sand/salt spreader and love it...


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToyotaPower _
> *I had a e-z dumper insert with a sand/salt spreader and love it...  *


I hope that it was not in a Toyota. Can you say wheelie.


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

I had a F250 ext cab 6 1/2' bed with an EZ dump and a electric tailgate spreader and loved it. Best part of whole truck was that EZ dump spreader. We would loaded 1-1 1/2 yards on the EZ dump, fisher plow, 5.4 liter V8 would push snow without a problem. It was a great truck but out grew it's purpose, upgraded to a F550 needed the extra dump body for sand/salt mixture. Looking now for a tailgate spreader???


----------



## Tillerman1664 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Where is it ?*



> _Originally posted by ToyotaPower _
> * Best part of whole truck was that EZ dump spreader. *


I saw a picture (even though I can't remember where) of an insert dump with a salt spreader attachment on it. I guess this is the one you guys are talking about when you refer to EZ dump insert. I went to the website and I didn't see anything on it. It seemed to have every option listed except this one. Where is it??? Any and all info is wanted...especially pics!


----------



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Tillerman, E-Z dumper does not make the tailgate spreader any longer...Saleman told me the company didn't sell enough to contiue with production.

I believe Down easter out in Maine who manufacture the EZ Dumper and (other spreaders) under their name can and will fabricate you one.

There website is http://www.sandspreader.com or just give them a call.

I purchased one maybe 2 years ago new for $2200.00. Well worth the money... All you had to do was grease that fitting every 20-30 hours and plugged into electrical system with a switch inside the cab.


----------

